# Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln



## Fishzilla (20. März 2008)

Moin Moin.
Bei meinen letzten  Brandungsangeln am vergangenen Samstag hatte ich die Möglichkeit, mit ein paar anderen Brandungsanglern zu quatschen.
Teilweise waren welche mit dabei, die geflochtene Schnüre auf der Rolle hatten.
Auf meiner Frage, ob es nun besser sei, hatten drei von vier gemeint, das sie wieder auf Mono wechseln.
Hauptgründe war Perückenbildungen beim Auswerfen und  schneller Abriss beim Hänger.
Jetzt zur eigentliche Frage.
Wer fischt von euch mit Geflochtener in der Brandung?
Seit Ihr wirklich zufriedener und könnt ihr die obigen Aussagen bestätigen?
Würdet ihr wieder auf Mono wechseln?


----------



## Gunnar. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Hi Stefan,

Ich angle seid 10 Jahren mit geflochtner. ( Fireline) Wenns Probleme mit Perückenbildung gibt , liegt das nach meiner Erfahrung immer an den Rollen. Nicht jede Rolle kommt damit klar.
Gerade bei Hängern möcht das Geflecht nicht missen. Lieber nen Stück von der Montage verlieren als wenn die Hauptschnur knallt. Generell aber löse ich westentlich mehr Hänger als meine mono angelnden Kumpels.
Der einzige richtige Nachteil ist eine Anhäufung von Fehlbissen(ausschlitzen) auf Grund der Nulldehnung. Da ich aber mit Freilauf angele wird hier ein heftiger Biss durch den Freilauf abgepuffert.
Fazit: Ich werde nie wieder zur mono zurückkehren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

habe auch mehrere schnüre durch und angele nur noch mit geflochtener und mono puffer


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

habe 3 versch. Brandungsruten/Rollen mit geflochtener probiert incl. Tausch Rute/Rolle:
1x nur Perücken - totaler Mist, egal welche Rute.
1x Naja - ging so, laufend kleine Knoten, andere Ruten Perücken.
1x Traumkombi da scheint alles zu passen - nutze ich auch weiter so.

Von der Schnur (Dyneema) hab ich mir aber Schlagschnüre vor die jetzige Mono gebastelt.

PS: habe kein High-Tec Material: Rollen von YAD, SPRO und DAM Quick.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Ich fische auch nurnoch fireline in der brandung, hab ich einmal mit angefangen und habe nur einen punkt, in dme ich die geflo schlechter finde:

wenn du beim werfen nicht aufpasst bzw keinen fingerschutz trägst, kanns schnell sehr doll weh tun (hab mir aber auch schonmal mit 0,40 mono die haut von der fingerkuppe gerissen)


----------



## degl (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

ich benutze beide Sorten,wobei die Geflechtschnur bei ganz ruhiger See gefischt wird,so zu sagen wenn ich die feineren Bisse mit Mono nicht mehr sehen kann
Aber wesentlich weiter werfe ich nun auch mit Geflochtener nicht,jedenfalls nicht so viel wie ich gehofft hatte

gruß degl


----------



## Wollebre (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

16er Geflochtene und davor als Schlagschnur 30er geflochtene. 
bisher keine Probleme mit Perücken etc. Wenn Du damit Problems hast, wird das am Schnurlaufröllchen liegen.


----------



## dorschiie (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

ich sage es mal so.
wer seine rollen nicht frei wirft wird tüddel haben.
das heist das ich erstmal ohne vorfach und mundschur meine bleie auswerfe.
beim weiteren angeln habe ich dann keine probs mehr.
wenn ich aber mit "trockener schnur " werfe treten die probleme auch auf.
und zum fingerschutz:
wie beim sex. niemals ohne. egal ob mit mono oder geflecht.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



> 16er Geflochtene und davor als Schlagschnur 30er geflochtene.


 
ne 16er wär mir zu mickrig .Aber wenns bei dir klappt....................


----------



## Fishzilla (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Hallo und guten Abend euch allen.
Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten.
Fingerschutz trage ich auch bei Mono, bzw. habe ich da so einen dünnen Handschuh an.
Mit der Mono habe ich bis heute noch nicht einmal eine Perücke geschmissen, wohl aber des öfteren bei der Spinnrolle.
Wenn mir das in der Nacht an der Brandung passiert....Na, dann Prost Mahlzeit.
Kann aber auch sein, das die Spule anfangs zu voll war.
Für mich persönlich ist die hoffentlich deutlich größere Wurfweite und bei einigermaßen ruhiger Brandung die bessere Bisserkennung.
Bei rauer Brandung würde ich wohl auf Mono umschwenken.


----------



## Rosi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



degl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich benutze beide Sorten,wobei die Geflechtschnur bei ganz ruhiger See gefischt wird,so zu sagen wenn ich die feineren Bisse mit Mono nicht mehr sehen kann
> Aber wesentlich weiter werfe ich nun auch mit Geflochtener nicht,jedenfalls nicht so viel wie ich gehofft hatte
> ...



so erscheint es sinnvoll.

mann wirft mit geflecht nicht viel weiter als mit mono. wenn du weit raus willst, laß einfach die perlen und den 2. haken weg. eine einhakenmontage hat nicht so viel windwiderstand.

nachteil bei geflecht, die rutenspitze zeigt jede wellen oder windbewegung. da wirst du kirre bei etwas mehr brandung.
ich habe fast immer keulenschnur. an den farben erkennst du, wie weit du beim nächsten auswurf daneben liegst. oder genau getroffen hast.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ne 16er wär mir zu mickrig .Aber wenns bei dir klappt....................


 

ich hab nur ne 0,15 mm. das ist echt nicht das problem


----------



## big mama (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Moin, 
auch ich gehe nur mit geflochtener Schnur in die Brandung. Allerdings mit einem mono Vorfach. 
Hänger kann ich, seitdem ich auf geflochtene umgestiegen bin, meistens lösen.
Und die Bisserkennung ist ebenfalls kein Problem. Ich habe an meiner Brandungsrute einen Bissanzeiger von "Lutz Hülsele". Der hat 3 verschiedene Stärken und kann je nach Wellengang ausgewählt werden. Für mich ne tolle Sache.
Bald gehts dann auch für uns los ( wenn der "nette" Campingplatzverpächter endlich das Wasser andreht |gr: ).
Grüße!


----------



## degl (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

@all,

seltsamerweise hab ich bei Geflochtener und Monovorfach nur Probs beim auswerfen,erst nachdem ich dann eine starke Geflochtene(0,35) als Schlagschnur genommen hab,sind die Abrisse ausgeblieben.
Ich vermute mal,das die Mono immer ein paar Windungen zuviel mitgerissen hat,die sich dann in den Ringen stauten..........#c

Jedenfalls klappts jetzt mit durchgehend Geflecht problemlos,
auch der Knoten ist in den Ringen fast nicht mehr zu hören,beim Wurf#6

gruß degl


----------



## Wollebre (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

was erwartest Du denn für Fische an unseren Küsten? Eine 16er Schnur trägt ca. 4 kg mehr als eine 35er Mono. Und mit stärkerer Schnur geht wohl kaum jemand zum Brandungsangeln? Die Anfangskraft beim Werfen liegt auf der Schlagschnur. Und mit ner 30er Geflochtenen kachel ich Bleie bis 170g raus. Bisher ist da noch nichts gerissen. Mußt nur einen guten Verbindungsknoten von der Schlagschnur zur Hauptschnur machen. 
Wenn sich die Schnur in den Ringen staut, liegt es am falschen Verhältnis Rollendurchmesser zur den Ringen. Enge Ringe = schmale Spule !


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Ich gehe jetzt seit über 20 Jahren regelmäßig zum Brandungsangeln und habe natürlich auch die geflochtene Schnur ausprobiert, von verschiedenen Herstellern. Ich bin  sogar mit der Schnur auf die Wiese gegangen um die "angeblichen Weitenvorteile" der geflochtenen Schnur gegenüber monofiler Keulenschnur, mittels Maßband, auf den cm genau zu ermitteln. Dabei wurde 0,12er Geflecht mit 0,30er Monifiler Schnur verglichen, mit dem Ergebnis Weitenvorteil um 0.

Ich habe die geflochtene Schnur wieder von meinen Rollen verbannt, weil aus meiner Sicht die Nachteile überwogen. Diese Waren: Höherer Preis, viele Fehlbisse und diverse Ausschlitzer und bei Wind und Wellen zu viel Gewackel in der Rute.

Das einzige was absolut unumstritten ist, ist die gute Bisserkennung bei Ententeich und vorsichtigen Bissen. Diese nützt mir aber nichts, wenn es hauptsächlich Fehlbisse sind. Man weis aber zumindest, wann man Würmer wechseln muß.

Ich würde sagen, es ist eine Glaubensfrage, die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muß.


----------



## mcmc (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Wollebre schrieb:


> was erwartest Du denn für Fische an unseren Küsten? Eine 16er Schnur trägt ca. 4 kg mehr als eine 35er Mono. Und mit stärkerer Schnur geht wohl kaum jemand zum Brandungsangeln? Die Anfangskraft beim Werfen liegt auf der Schlagschnur. Und mit ner 30er Geflochtenen kachel ich Bleie bis 170g raus. Bisher ist da noch nichts gerissen. Mußt nur einen guten Verbindungsknoten von der Schlagschnur zur Hauptschnur machen.
> Wenn sich die Schnur in den Ringen staut, liegt es am falschen Verhältnis Rollendurchmesser zur den Ringen. Enge Ringe = schmale Spule !



1. Absatz: Volle Zustimmung, deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen

2. Absatz: Habe ich auch einmal geglaubt. Stimmt aber definitiv nicht. Warum sind denn die Ruten von Shimano (z.B. Surfleader, Technium) mit 7 sehr kleinen Low Rider-Ringen ausgerüstet und dazu gibt es große Brandungsrollen von Shimano( Technium, Ultegra). Diese Kombination ist sogar extra für Geflecht gebaut. Da gibt es keine Probleme, nur der Schlagschnurknoten muss halten.
Und nochmal etwas zur wiederholten Diskussion, was wirft weiter, Geflecht oder Mono. Mit dem obengenannten Gerät kann man mit Geflecht weiter werfen, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen und auch die Schlagschnur aus Geflecht besteht. Dies gilt insbesondere mit Gewichten bis 150g. Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen. Das ist neben passendem Gerät aber wohl auch abhängig vom Wurfstil.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



mcmc schrieb:


> Das ist neben passendem Gerät aber wohl auch abhängig vom Wurfstil.


 
Das ist ein Argument, dass ich noch nie ins Auge gefasst habe, dass könnte durchaus sein. Genauso werfe ich auch nicht mit Gewichten unter 150g, sondern eher immer über 170g, dass könnte auch ein Argument sein.|kopfkrat Das müsste ich mal testen...


----------



## Wollebre (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

bin sicher, und mit entsprechenden Geräten bestimmt auch messbar, dass die engen Ringe vorzugsweise für das Werfen mit Multirollen gedacht sind!? Hier läuft die Schnur gerade ab, und nicht in Ringe. Die australische Firma AVET, die riesige Rollen mit u.a. 15 cm Durchmesser herstellt, gibt auf seiner Website ausführliche Ratschläge über Abstand von Rolle und 1. Ring. Bin sicher, dass die bei den Rollen entsprechende Tests gemacht haben,
um die optimale Wurfweite zu erzielen. Bin kein Physiker, aber ich denke es ist logisch, dass
große ablaufende Schlingen einen größeren Reibungswiderstand haben als die gerade ablaufende Schnur einer Multirolle. Aber vielleicht gibts ja hier einen Spezi, der das von berufswegen mit entsprechenden Formeln belegen kann.

Gruß, Wolle


----------



## Fishzilla (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Mal eine anderes Argument.
Mit meiner Spinnrute werfe ich mit Geflecht weiter als mit Mono.
Dachte eigentlich, das dieses bei den Brandungsangeln gleich ist.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Argument, dass ich noch nie ins Auge gefasst habe, dass könnte durchaus sein. Genauso werfe ich auch nicht mit Gewichten unter 150g, sondern eher immer über 170g, dass könnte auch ein Argument sein.|kopfkrat Das müsste ich mal testen...


 
Ich habe 4 verschiedenen Ruten geworfen, mit Gewichten von 120, 140, 150, 170 und 190g und davon war nicht ein Wurf mit geflochtener weiter, als mit Mono

Die Ruten waren:
Zebco World Champion II (Surf) IM 8, Länge 4,20
Großmann's IM-8 Spezial Brandungsrute, Länge 4,20m
Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf, Länge 4,50m
Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,25m

Die Rolle war:
Shimano Ultegra XT 10000

Die Schnur:
Dega Keulenschnur 0,60 auf 0,30 zu 0,12 geflochtener Dega X-TRON 4 Colour 200m mit Dega Tapertips 0,30 auf 0,60

*Das Ergebnis:*
*Weitester Wurf mit der geflochtenen 165m bei 150g*
*Weitester Wurf mit der monofilen 179m bei 150g*

Geworfen jeweils mit der Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf, Länge 4,50m und Shimano Ultegra XT 10000

Unterschied somit bei ca. 8%. 

Mit der Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,25m lagen die Würfe mit beiden Schnüren bei knapp 163m, somit ein Unterschied von nahe 0%. Ich denke, diese Unterschiede sind wohl zu vernachlässigen.#h


----------



## rutic (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

mich würde interessieren wie du die Weiten gemessen hast.
Ich fische mit feeder 180 g.und 200 g. nur 17 er und 20 fireline ohne schlagschnur,  aber mit knotenlose verb. Kollege hat mit top shimano Brand. rute  etwas über die hälfte meiner Weite erzielt.Fazit . dünnere Schnur ,weiger Reibung ohne viel Klimbim unten rum gleich größere Weiten!!! ( übrigens : Kollege angelt jetzt dito und hat seinen Brandungsknüppel ins Heimatmuseum gebracht!)#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



rutic schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie du die Weiten gemessen hast.


 
Das ist ja nun ganz einfach, Einfach mit einem Maßband abmessen, da ist ja nun nichts Besonderes bei.



> Fazit . dünnere Schnur ,weiger Reibung ohne viel Klimbim unten rum gleich größere Weiten!!!


 
Diese Aussage ist relativ. Eine monofile schnur fliegt leichter (zumindest auf den ersten Metern) von der Rolle, als eine geflochtene, denn eine geflochtene ist nie so glatt wie eine monofile Schnur. Wer seine Rolle schon einmal mit monofiler Schnur bis zum Rand gefüllt hat, weis genau, das sie sich schon von selbst abspuhlt, wenn man locker lässt. Bei einer geflochtenen Schnur gilt als Vortei lediglich der geringere Schnurdurchmesser.



> Fazit . dünnere Schnur ,weniger Reibung ohne viel Klimbim unten rum gleich größere Weiten!!!


 
Auch dieser Vergleich hinkt, denn man kann bei der Wurfweite, wenn man den Unterschied zwischen zwei Schnüren feststellen möchte, nur das gleiche Gerät benutzen und das mit dem gleichen Werfer. 

Und man muß auch berücksichtigen, das nicht jeder gleich gut werfen kann. Ich war letztes Wochenende auf der Landesmeisterschaft im Tunierwurfsport im Meeresfischen (LSFV-SH) und dort waren sehr viele (2/3 der Werfer), die nicht annähernd an meine Weiten heran kamen.


----------



## rutic (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Ok! Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal probieren eine Monof. 
aufzuspulen . Denke aber eher das die größere  Schnurstärke
sich bei meiner Feederrute negativ auswirken würde. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Schnur:
> Dega Keulenschnur 0,60 auf 0,30 zu 0,12 geflochtener Dega X-TRON 4 Colour 200m mit Dega Tapertips 0,30 auf 0,60



Moin

mach deine Tests nochmal mit Geflochtener Schlagschnur. Wenn du dich damit eingeworfen hast, bin ich mir zu 95% sicher, dass die erreichten Wurfweiten höher als mit Mono sind. 
Geflochtene Hauptschnur mit Mono Schlagschnur macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, da sich die Rute mit Geflochtener Schlagschnur sehr viel besser auflädt (besonders bei leichten Gewichten).


----------



## mcmc (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> mach deine Tests nochmal mit Geflochtener Schlagschnur. Wenn du dich damit eingeworfen hast, bin ich mir zu 95% sicher, dass die erreichten Wurfweiten höher als mit Mono sind.
> Geflochtene Hauptschnur mit Mono Schlagschnur macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, da sich die Rute mit Geflochtener Schlagschnur sehr viel besser auflädt (besonders bei leichten Gewichten).



So ist es! 
Sonst dient die Geflochtene doch nur als besserer Bissanzeiger.  Außerdem ist Geflochtene nicht gleich Geflochtene. Dega X-TRON, davon halte ich nicht so viel. Da ist Fireline, Fireline XDS oder die weiße Fireline meines Erachtens die bessere Wahl. Finde es aber gut, dasss sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, die Wurfweiten zu vergleichen. Dazu war ich bisher immer zu faul.


----------



## Fishzilla (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Moin Jungs.
Erstmal danke für die vielen sowie interessanten Antworten.
Wenn ich das alles so lese, schreit das ja förmlich nach einem Weitwurfevent.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> mach deine Tests nochmal mit Geflochtener Schlagschnur. Wenn du dich damit eingeworfen hast, bin ich mir zu 95% sicher, dass die erreichten Wurfweiten höher als mit Mono sind.
> Geflochtene Hauptschnur mit Mono Schlagschnur macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, da sich die Rute mit Geflochtener Schlagschnur sehr viel besser auflädt (besonders bei leichten Gewichten).


 
Das mag schon sein, allerdings ist man dann gezwungen, mit einem Fingerschutz zu werfen, den ich verabscheue, weil mir damit das Gefühl zur Schnur verloren geht und dass könnte auch wiederum Weite kosten.

Ansonsten ein gutes Argument.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



mcmc schrieb:


> So ist es!
> Sonst dient die Geflochtene doch nur als besserer Bissanzeiger. Außerdem ist Geflochtene nicht gleich Geflochtene. Dega X-TRON, davon halte ich nicht so viel. Da ist Fireline, Fireline XDS oder die weiße Fireline meines Erachtens die bessere Wahl.


 
Auch dem will ich nicht wiedersprechen, allerdings werde ich mir für einen Test nicht x verschiedene teure geflochtene Schnüre zulegen, ich fand 29,95€ für 200m schon ganz schön heftig, dafür bekomme ich mindestens 5 Spuhlen monofile Keulenschnur.



> Finde es aber gut, dasss sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, die Wurfweiten zu vergleichen. Dazu war ich bisher immer zu faul.


 
Danke, aber wenn nicht die Landesmeisterschaften gewesen wären, wäre ich auch nicht so schnell auf den Acker gegangen. Ich musste ja auch noch rausfinden, mit welchem Gewicht und welcher Rute ich die größte Weite erziehle. An dem Tag der Veranstaltung gab es dazu keine Möglichkeit mehr.


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Ich habe selbst bei Mono ein Schutz um, aber in Form von einen dünnen Handschuh.
Siehe Bilder.
Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungzeit möchte ich den nicht mehr missen.
Sofern es der Strand hergibt, leder ich hiermit voll durch.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Sofern es der Strand hergibt, leder ich hiermit voll durch.


 
Das tue ich auch ohne..., ich habe ungerne was an den Fingern, beim Werfen.

Aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das tue ich auch ohne..., ich habe ungerne was an den Fingern, beim Werfen.
> 
> Aber das ist Geschmacksache.



Bei mir eine Schmerzsache.:q
Habe im Winter erst meine Wunde am Finger bemerkt, nachdem die blöde Zigarette immer wieder ausging.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

habe mir beim werfen mal die hälfte der haut von der spitze meines rechten zeigefingers weggerissen. tat gut... wa allerdings mit einer 40er mono. benutze jetzt eine 15er fireline und bin voll und ganz zufrieden (brauch nur dringend einen fingerschutz :c


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

@Dorschgreifer

wenn du mit Mono keine Probleme hast, wirst du mit dicker (!!) Geflochtener noch weniger Probleme am Finger haben. 

Stehen die Dorsche dicht und Wurfweiten um 100m (oder drunter) reichen, dann werfe ich auch ohne Handschuh. Und ich muss sagen...mit Mono tats deutlich mehr weh. 

Obwohl wenn ich voll durchziehe reißt dat schon ganz schön am Handschuh...ob ich das nun ohne Schutz will...neee :q
Aber mit Mono genau so wenig |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> 
> wenn du mit Mono keine Probleme hast, wirst du mit dicker (!!) Geflochtener noch weniger Probleme am Finger haben.
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, das ist Geschmacksache und das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich gehe jetzt schon seit über 25 Jahren regelmäßig zum Brandungsangeln und hatte noch nie Schmerzen oder Verletzungen (auch nach 7-8 Stunden nicht) und ich bin beim Werfen weisgott nicht zimperlich.

Vielleicht liegt das aber auch an Eurem Wurfstiel.

Bei der Landesmeisterschaft hatten auch einige Handschuhe und Tape als Schutz für ihre Finger. Die Weiten von denen lagen allerdings auch "nur" zwischen 80 und 130m. Alle diejneigen, die weiter geworfen haben, haben ohne Fingerschutz geworfen.|kopfkrat Allerding ist bei solch einer Meisterschaft auch geflochtene Schnur verboten und die Schlagschnur muss mindestens 0,50 betragen und in doppelter Rutenlänge vorhanden sein.


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ehrliche Meinung Geflochtene bei Brandungsangeln*

Moin!
Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme. Ich angele mit dünner fireline ohne Schlagschnur und wenn's kalt ist und das Gefühl in den Fingerspitzen nachlässt klebe ich mit eine Lage wasserfestes Pflaster (Leukosik oder Ähnliches) um den Zeigefinger. Das Zeug ist eh immer dabei um Knicklichter an die Ruten zu kleben oder sonstiges.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------

